# Platy Genetics



## Momma_Wolf (Oct 19, 2011)

ok so i have a question......i have a male panda platy and a female blue mickey mouse platy....the male is playing "tag" with her lol and i was wondering if or when she has babies who will they take after or is it possible they will take after either side .....and is it possible to end up with new variations like a mickey mouse panda or a blue panda? just curious 










+


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Now im not positive bout this, but they can form some type of mix. Platies will cross breed. And really, it can come out quite beautiful.

will be cool to see what comes out. post pics if any are born!


----------



## Momma_Wolf (Oct 19, 2011)

ok thats what i thought......but i wasn't sure......i hope they come out pretty and not like a bunch of forest gumps lol )


----------



## Momma_Wolf (Oct 19, 2011)

at this rate there are gonna be some interesting babies.....all of my males are obsessed with the blue females.....granted i have 5 males and 15 females but i only have 2 blue females and the poor things are hounded......could it be because they just stand out ??


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

there is almost no limit to the variations that will result from mixing color strains..same species of fish ; so there is no crossbreeding...just color crossing..could be some nice offspring...could be some really ugly ones...
if you could get a new color strain that is exceptional and you can fix that strain and get it to breed true ; you can make some serious money..
when bleeding heart platies first came available they were $25-$30 each...


----------



## Momma_Wolf (Oct 19, 2011)

lohachata said:


> there is almost no limit to the variations that will result from mixing color strains..same species of fish ; so there is no crossbreeding...just color crossing..could be some nice offspring...could be some really ugly ones...
> if you could get a new color strain that is exceptional and you can fix that strain and get it to breed true ; you can make some serious money..
> when bleeding heart platies first came available they were $25-$30 each...


holy crap thats rediculous.......might be worthwhile though :shock:


----------



## Momma_Wolf (Oct 19, 2011)

lohachata said:


> there is almost no limit to the variations that will result from mixing color strains..same species of fish ; so there is no crossbreeding...just color crossing..could be some nice offspring...could be some really ugly ones...
> if you could get a new color strain that is exceptional and you can fix that strain and get it to breed true ; you can make some serious money..
> when bleeding heart platies first came available they were $25-$30 each...


holy crap thats rediculous.......might be worthwhile though :shock:

but i noticed that some of my highfin mickey mouse platies have stripes like the bleeding hearts........except thier black stripes


----------

